# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby frog not eating well

## KellyM

I have a chubby frog/asian bullfrog. All I've read about them is that they are voracious eaters but my little guy isnt. He'll only eat a small cricket or two every week. He's gone a few weeks without eating before. Is there something that could be wrong with him to cause this? 
I take him out and feed him so he doesnt eat his dirt.

----------


## John Clare

How warm are you keeping him?  These frogs like it on the warm and humid side of things.

----------


## Kurt

Also, has this frog been "dewormed"?

----------


## KellyM

our apartment is usually between 76 and 78. and his little enclosure usually stays around the high 70s or low 80s. He's kept moist.
They pet store I bought him from deworms and tests for parasites and things before they sell their frogs. 
Should I still try and get him dewormed?
I just dont want him to die.

----------


## Kurt

I would take him to the vet for a deworming/check up.

----------


## frogged

Pet shops tell you what you want to hear in general. Chubbies should be really really greedy things.

----------

